# Decking oil - which one



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm planning to build a custom shed at home as the space I want to put it into is narrow.

I have build a base from decking and the shed will sit on top of this - the shed will be painted.

Although the decking is treated I've been told to stain it or oil it. Reading up oiling is better but unsure which one to buy, and hence asking the knowledgeable folk on here if they have any experience of said products.

Here's a few pics, it's a very small deck.
























Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad you asked.

I searched and asked and then I settled on this:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-decking-oil-cedar-5ltr/85807










Then 2 tins and 3 coats later:










It goes on very well if you use a proper decking applicator like this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cuprinol-Decking-Applicator-Treatment-Timber/dp/B01DP78IMG

Oil is quite expensive but I feel it gives a much nicer look as it seeps into the wood and keeps it protected. Can only assume year after year with top ups will keep it really nice. Plus you won't have to deal with flaking paint or anything.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

The oil looks fairly dark in your pic, is that how it is in reality?

I'm going to paint the shed grey, like primer grey you get on the Audi's and was thinking of oiling the decking a lighter shade of brown.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep that's the colour alright, maybe a tad more on the orange side to the naked eye than in the pic but reasonably dark yes.

There are other colours available in that no nonsense range.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice one buddy, I'll see what they have to offer.

P.s. is decking oil ok to apply to treated timber i.e. treated pine in this case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> Nice one buddy, I'll see what they have to offer.
> 
> P.s. is decking oil ok to apply to treated timber i.e. treated pine in this case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


You can't put it onto anything that's painted, but pressure treated stuff is fine.

Some of my decking had the green copper staining from treatment on it when it was brand new last year, so I waited a year for it all to weather away as anything visible on the decking, you'll see. Then applied just last week to what you see in the 2nd pic above.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

always oil, never stain. oil fades and stain comes off like paint.

oil is twice the price, the ulimate pay cheap pay twice!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd go for an oil based creocote. 
Creosote actually soaks into the timber unlike fence stain which doesn't and generally wares off after a year or so. Creocote is very easy to apply ... better with a couple of coats.
Warning.. it takes a while to dry .. it stinks 
It's what they put on railway sleepers so for long term protection, it's difficult to beat. 
I wouldn't use creosote for a decking area where you walk but for your shed base it's ideal.

https://www.travisperkins.co.uk/4Tr...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CJOsuZbNjNsCFVESGwodTxsF6g


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I cant help with oil as my decking has not been coated in 19 years just clean every year been great, but I will say if you have not got the boards on nail on some felt on the joists touching the ground and make sure you leave plenty of space around that vent at bottom of house.
As for the decking don't make the mistake I made with my latest bit of decking round the log cabin 7 years ago and put to tight to the edges ie 10mm it did not leave enough vent to let the wood get dry with vent :thumb:
This caused rotting of treated wood far quicker than expected.
I have done a far few projects over the years and I cant stress the air flow enough


----------

